
Ask HN: How do you find remote jobs? - vijayr
I&#x27;ve been trying, no success so far. I&#x27;d even be happy with a part time remote job (10-20 hours a week). Where do you find those? And how?
======
ramtatatam
crowdsourcing

* [http://www.scriptlance.com/projects/closing/](http://www.scriptlance.com/projects/closing/)

* [http://www.guru.com/pro/index.aspx](http://www.guru.com/pro/index.aspx)

* [http://econsultancy.com/uk/blog/4355-10-kickass-crowdsourcin...](http://econsultancy.com/uk/blog/4355-10-kickass-crowdsourcing-sites-for-your-business)

* [http://www.kickstarter.com/hello?ref=nav](http://www.kickstarter.com/hello?ref=nav)

* [http://www.etsy.com/?ref=so_home](http://www.etsy.com/?ref=so_home)

* [https://www.odesk.com/](https://www.odesk.com/)

* [http://siderly.com/#](http://siderly.com/#)

selling software

* [http://www.shareit.com/](http://www.shareit.com/)

* [http://www.sell-more-shareware.com/writing-good-software.htm](http://www.sell-more-shareware.com/writing-good-software.htm)

* [http://www.developer-resource.com/index1.html](http://www.developer-resource.com/index1.html)

* [https://www.topcoder.com/direct/home.action](https://www.topcoder.com/direct/home.action)

* [http://paidinn.com/](http://paidinn.com/)

------
pieterhg
I made an aggregator for remote jobs here:
[http://remoteok.io](http://remoteok.io)

------
fha
I wish there was a simpler answer, but a good way (which I've seen posted
several times here) to get remote jobs is via referrals or word of mouth.

My first job was to build a simple website for small business a couple of
years ago, and now I get calls for things like sharepoint deployments and
ecommerce sites. At the moment I have more than I can handle and have to turn
down gigs.

You've got to build a reputation with your first project and sell yourself
hard.

~~~
greenlinux
Hi,

What programming language do you use for sharepoint deployments and ecommerce
sites?

Thanks

------
JSeymourATL
> I've been trying, no success so far.

Beyond applying via job boards, what else have you been doing so far? Please
be specific, perhaps we can offer some job search suggestions you've
overlooked.

------
vigneshrams
Well, you can find remote jobs from multiple sources here
[http://workasnomad.com/](http://workasnomad.com/)

------
kull
Two powerful tools for finding freelance web design and dev work:
[http://www.area301.com](http://www.area301.com)

------
loumf
StackOverflow Careers has a lot of remote jobs.

------
julianez
what field are you looking in and where you located?

~~~
boyanpro
python/Django dev Vienna, Austria.

